

Ask YC/HN/PG: Startup School  - jakecarpenter

Are we notified if we aren't accepted to Startup School?
======
pg
Yes, we'll email everyone.

~~~
blasdel
Just got one! <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=870796>

------
bastian
Let me put it this way. You will definitely get a mail if you get accepted. If
you get no mail, you probably didn't get accepted. Also, the moment one of us
get's an acceptance mail, you will probably see a post here.

~~~
falsestprophet
That's not really how email works.

~~~
thaumaturgy
You shouldn't have been downvoted; email is almost the least reliable
communication method we have.

The only method I can think of, off the top of my head, that's less reliable
than email is carrier pigeon.

~~~
blasdel
While in the original design, SMTP email is like writing on a postcard in
light pencil and throwing it into the wind, in present reality the
infrastructure has solidified quite nicely.

What's now novel about it is that it's _selectively reliable_ \-- people can
just not send or reply as expected, and generally get away with it.

------
hassy
It's still only early evening in California.

~~~
abossy
I believe the e-mails went out late the last two years. Wait until tomorrow
morning to open your inbox and find out whether or not you are accepted.

------
m0digital
Thanks guys! Really looking forward to the event!

